# Stihl FS 55 R



## Cycledude (Jan 14, 2018)

have a chance to buy a used Stihl HS 55 R, has seen lots of hours of use but it looks good and runs great, what do you think it’s worth ?


----------



## GlynnC (Jan 14, 2018)

Cycledude said:


> have a chance to buy a used Stihl HS 55 R, has seen lots of hours of use but it looks good and runs great, what do you think it’s worth ?


I see them on Craigslist around Nashville for around $79. Don’t know amount of use. I have one brought to me for repair (new carb), then not claimed that I’m hoping to sell for that amt this spring.


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, $80 that’s pretty close to what I was thinking.


----------

